# Can't reset throttlestop



## Chirag Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi, I have an intel core i5 7300 HQ processor. By default the processor could reach around 3.2 GHz under load nd 2.5 GHz was it's base clock speed. Now after throttlestop it reached 3.5 GHz but I cannot roll back to my original configuration no matter what. How to completely reset the clock speed of the processor. Even if I turn off throttlestop and shut down and start again, nothing changes. Please help


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2018)

Try deleting "ThrottleStop.ini"  and fully shut down (not just restart) your computer... Then, reboot.
And, make sure ThrottleStop is not turned on.

@unclewebb could probably give you more direction/info...  maybe he will chime in.


----------



## Chirag Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

Do I have to click on save after clicking on turn off?


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 25, 2018)

Chirag Sharma said:


> Do I have to click on save after clicking on turn off?


Just make sure you do what Viper mentioned, delete the INI file and you should be back to square one again. 

And judging from my Lenovo T61p, even if you turn off ThrottleStop, sometimes the overclock settings will stick or hang on. Has to do with speedstep and other power scheme settings. You could try unplugging the power cord (with the laptop on) and see how that effects your clock speed. Usually, that is another way one can reset the CPU back to stock or reduced power mode. You should be running core temp to actively monitor your CPU clock speed, load and temp. If you don't have it, go get it, it's freeware and well worth it.


----------



## RomiSeb (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello guys, i know its an old thread but i have the same issue. I was using throttlestop, my clockspeed is now 3.4Ghz all the time. My processor is i5 8250U and it was always limited to 1.8Ghz. Its always 3.4Ghz even at idle now. I tried removing config files and fully shutting down. Nothing's working. I cannot open a single game as the temp goes up to 98 degrees in 2 mins or so.


----------

